# Shimano Terez w/ talica combo for casting & jigging tuna



## fourSEAsons

I am looking for a good quality, tough, and lightweight setup for casting and jigging for tuna. What i have found is the shimano terez or trevalla rod, with the shimano talica 25II with about 720 yd of 80ib braid....what do yall think?also which rod, the terez or trevalla?
Here is a link to the terez/talica combo:

http://www.meltontackle.com/products/shimano-terez-conventional-combos.html


----------



## mad marlin

I think that the Terez rods are more of a Casting / Popping rod vs a jigging rod. Been longer that 6' for jigging you might find yourself in a long battle with the fish due to the lenght.
Normally jigging rods are no longer than 6' however shorter its better as you have more leverage to control the fish head , with a long popping rod you cant actualy get the fish to go where you want when vertical. 
The trevala its a more suitable rod for jigging however for the same price are better jigging rods out there. JMO , some others might have a different view of this which is the beasuty of this forums.
Good luck , side note great choice on the reel but you wont need 720yds for the GOM usles youre targetting swords, thus you can you with a smaller Talica leseer weight easier for jigging


----------



## fourSEAsons

mad marlin said:


> I think that the Terez rods are more of a Casting / Popping rod vs a jigging rod. Been longer that 6' for jigging you might find yourself in a long battle with the fish due to the lenght.
> Normally jigging rods are no longer than 6' however shorter its better as you have more leverage to control the fish head , with a long popping rod you cant actualy get the fish to go where you want when vertical.
> The trevala its a more suitable rod for jigging however for the same price are better jigging rods out there. JMO , some others might have a different view of this which is the beasuty of this forums.
> Good luck , side note great choice on the reel but you wont need 720yds for the GOM usles youre targetting swords, thus you can you with a smaller Talica leseer weight easier for jigging


Hey thanks for your input, it helped out alot... Gonna make the decision soon.


----------



## Captain Wilk

Talica II #16 two speed on a 80-200# Trevella rod is hard to beat in my opinion... We run 80# braid and they get it done very nicely.


----------

